# Beretta 92 mag. ?



## terrysillik (Jul 17, 2011)

Just bought a real nice 92F compact, need a extra magazine, does this use a regular 92FS magazine? Terry


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I believe yours is a single stack magazine, 92 is a double stack...won't work......I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## terrysillik (Jul 17, 2011)

berettabone said:


> I believe yours is a single stack magazine, 92 is a double stack...won't work......I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong.


 I believe it's a double stack, shells are not right on top of each other, looks to be 13 rds. Are these easy to find?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No. There was a new batch of these 13 round 92FS Type L compacts that hit the shores in 2011... The first new batch in years. I snagged 2. Anyway, at the time, CDNN was selling the 13 round mags for $19.99... I thankfully bought like 8 of them from CDNN. They have since sold out. ONLY Beretta USA has them right now - on their website. But, they are around $40 or so each.

CDNN does sell 10 round mags for the compact, though - They are like $18 or so, last time I looked...


----------



## Cofaler (Oct 19, 2012)

Try here.

Beretta 92 Compact Magazine 13 Round Factory New : Pistol Magazines & Pistol Clips at GunBroker.com


----------



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

I' m also looking for a compact 13 rnd mag. or a pinky extension for 15 rnd mag which will fit?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

terrysillik said:


> Just bought a real nice 92F compact, need a extra magazine, does this use a regular 92FS magazine? Terry


Yep, a 15, 17, 18 and 20 round Beretta or Mec-Gar magazine will work, albeit not flush.


----------



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

hoz about a grip extension to cover up that mag--- is their such a thingy?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, there is nothing like that. Only mag sleeve they make is for the 30 round mag.

15 round mags do not work very well, IMHO. The baseplate ends up hurting your hand as you shoot. A 20 round MDS mag works well, though (they make the factory mags for Beretta)


----------



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Just received my new 10 rnd mag. --- tried to overstuff -- is indeed a 10 rnd mag.--- question what makes it a 10 instead of the 13? swapped the 13 spring for the 10---
not the spring---???


----------



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

After close examination--I'll answer my own question, the design of the body of the mag. makes a ten instead of a 13--, by caving in the sides eliminates the possibility of stacking 13. Being from Virginia and not a nazi state not appreciated.


----------



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

I also own the full size 92fs, and see where design came from sorta not really . Make yah wonder where did it start. Where will it end. Got to get me a Cheetah. That new ten got probems, will see how it breaks in.


----------

